# What are the differences between INFPs and ENFJs?



## WarriorDreamer

These two types are quite similar in many ways. I can see the differences in INFPs to INFJs, Js are very much more about daily routine and everything and like to keep on top of everything while going about their lives.

ENFJ's on the other hand, are very emotionally charged and forward movers, I think, when INFP's are in the right mindset, they can be very forward thinking, especially when they are in charge of a project or planning for the future.

What would you say, in day-to-day life are the major differences between INFPs and ENFJs apart from the obvious (one is more confident than the other.)


----------



## Adasta

WarriorDreamer said:


> What would you say, in day-to-day life are the major differences between INFPs and ENFJs apart from the obvious (one is more confident than the other.)


The focus of our worries is the most obvious one I can think of.

ENFJs' worries move towards acquiring the things or states they believe they need for their ideas to come to fruition. INFPs need to examine and decide on the idea first, and then seek to move through life experiencing that which they feel is in line with their vision.

An ENFJ might say, for example, "If I were rich, I'd be happy". Once they'd decided on this, they'd go after things that would make them rich because those things would bring them happiness.

An INFP might say, "Would wealth bring me happiness?" We'd have to figure out "happiness" first, and then decide whether richness plays any part in that.

Also, I am far more confident than many ENFJs I know. They can be massively insecure, and can be chameleons, absorbing certain looks or styles to ingratiate themselves into whichever social set they valourise. Don't confuse garrulousness with self-confidence.


----------



## Laeona

ENFJ's make great project managers. INFP's are great at backing them up.

ENFJ's know how to help people form a cohesive group. INFP's help individuals be comfortable with themselves.

ENFJ's draw out people's hidden talents. INFP's identify and encourage existing talents.

ENFJ's have suave style. INFP's are adorably unstylish.

ENFJ's will make unconscious changes in their behavior to work in line with their plans. INFP's are insanely conscious of every internal change they make...and any internal change someone else makes.

ENFJ's can steer events with sheer willpower. INFP's influence by example, stance, and encouragement.

ENFJ's will inspire you with what they say. INFP's will win you over with what they write.

ENFJ's start the rebellion. INFP's see it through.

ENFJ's will jump into the fray enthusiastically. INFP's stand on the dock thinking about it for awhile.

ENFJ's radiate conviction. INFP's doubt even their well-thought-out decisions.

ENFJ's can accept talent while overlooking faults. INFP's accept talent if faults don't overshadow it. (wow, that sounds harsh!)

ENFJ's will open up the outer worlds to you. INFP's will unlock the inner worlds.


----------



## A Better Tomorrow

Laeona said:


> ENFJ's make great project managers. INFP's are great at backing them up.
> 
> ENFJ's know how to help people form a cohesive group. INFP's help individuals be comfortable with themselves.
> 
> ENFJ's draw out people's hidden talents. INFP's identify and encourage existing talents.
> 
> ENFJ's have suave style. INFP's are adorably unstylish.
> 
> ENFJ's will make unconscious changes in their behavior to work in line with their plans. INFP's are insanely conscious of every internal change they make...and any internal change someone else makes.
> 
> ENFJ's can steer events with sheer willpower. INFP's influence by example, stance, and encouragement.
> 
> ENFJ's will inspire you with what they say. INFP's will win you over with what they write.
> 
> ENFJ's start the rebellion. INFP's see it through.
> 
> ENFJ's will jump into the fray enthusiastically. INFP's stand on the dock thinking about it for awhile.
> 
> ENFJ's radiate conviction. INFP's doubt even their well-thought-out decisions.
> 
> ENFJ's can accept talent while overlooking faults. INFP's accept talent if faults don't overshadow it. (wow, that sounds harsh!)
> 
> ENFJ's will open up the outer worlds to you. INFP's will unlock the inner worlds.


"ENFJ's have suave style. INFP's are adorably unstylish." so so sooo wrong! I am by far the most stylish person among my friends and family


----------



## DarwinsBastard

A Better Tomorrow said:


> "ENFJ's have suave style. INFP's are adorably unstylish." so so sooo wrong! I am by far the most stylish person among my friends and family



I, on the other hand, am currently wearing plaid pajama pants and shirt with an obscure, 10 year old simpsons reference.

soo uhh.

upholding that stereotype nicely, haha.


----------



## A Better Tomorrow

DarwinsBastard said:


> I, on the other hand, am currently wearing plaid pajama pants and shirt with an obscure, 10 year old simpsons reference.
> 
> soo uhh.
> 
> upholding that stereotype nicely, haha.


haha, maybe this is where the enneagram comes into play... I am a 4, so of course I have to be stylish at all times, haha. What are you?


----------



## DarwinsBastard

a type 5?

I don't know much about the enneagrams, but I believe we're supposed to be quite awkward. hahahaha


----------



## LiquidLight

In a nutshell:

Fi-dom: "My values, likes/dislikes, loves/hates and why are none of your business."

Fe-dom: "I will make my values, likes/dislikes, loves/hates your business."

This is essentially how you can categorize the two types (and also why so many "INFPs" out there are really Fe-types not Fi-types).


----------



## SilentScream

Well ...

Here's the most obvious difference that has come about in this thread. 

On the surface ... neither ENFJ's, nor INFP's are capable of understanding the workings of each other's mind until and unless they let each other in - or try to understand each other from a purely feeling/empathic point of view. Otherwise they just end up talking about each other in a condescending tone and use one or two relationship experiences to project.

I think inferior thinking functions in both are a cause for this. Soon as ENFJ's and INFP's try to look for reasons to explain each other's behaviour instead of allowing their connection to be purely empathic, they run the risk of misunderstanding one another --- and in my opinion that's the ultimate similarity in both being feeling dominant.


----------



## Laeona

Oooh, a stylish INFP ^_^ @A Better Tomorrow Show us your styyyyle!

@DarwinsBastard I'm not too familiar with enneagrams either, but from an initial test, it looks like I'm a 5w4. We're adorably unstylish together!



Jawz said:


> Well ...
> 
> Here's the most obvious difference that has come about in this thread.
> 
> On the surface ... neither ENFJ's, nor INFP's are capable of understanding the workings of each other's mind until and unless they let each other in - or try to understand each other from a purely feeling/empathic point of view. Otherwise they just end up talking about each other in a condescending tone and use one or two relationship experiences to project.
> 
> I think inferior thinking functions in both are a cause for this. Soon as ENFJ's and INFP's try to look for reasons to explain each other's behaviour instead of allowing their connection to be purely empathic, they run the risk of misunderstanding one another --- and in my opinion that's the ultimate similarity in both being feeling dominant.


I was basing alot of what I said from observations made from the interplay between me and my best friend, an ENFJ. I love him to death. He's awesome! But maybe my observations are faulty? I welcome more input from an ENFJ perspective.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Laeona said:


> ENFJ's will inspire you with what they say. INFP's will win you over with what they write.


I love this part.


----------



## Impact Calculus

ENFJ's tend to have a strong ability to engage multiple different people at once.

INFP's are very withdrawn and adhere to their emotions in a much different fashion. (Fi vs Fe)

Their cognitive functions are opposite, so they are extremely different from any standpoint. Although, they might appear similar from a 3rd person perspective on the descriptions of the types, they aren't even remotely similar when considering how they actually work.


----------



## Up and Away

A Better Tomorrow said:


> "ENFJ's have suave style. INFP's are adorably unstylish." so so sooo wrong! I am by far the most stylish person among my friends and family


yeah but most infp's don't have pictures of themselves as avatar, which is to say, you spend less time introverting than some infp's i'm guessin


----------



## A Better Tomorrow

Souled In said:


> yeah but most infp's don't have pictures of themselves as avatar, which is to say, you spend less time introverting than some infp's i'm guessin



You're totally right...I am an introvert, but very close to the extravert line.


----------



## alienvomitsex

A Better Tomorrow said:


> haha, maybe this is where the enneagram comes into play... I am a 4, so of course I have to be stylish at all times, haha. What are you?


yeah, I'm a textbook 4 and would much rather spend my time writing/reading than planning outfits... oh and I'm pretty broke
No style to be found here :tongue:


----------



## Laeona

Impact Calculus said:


> ENFJ's tend to have a strong ability to engage multiple different people at once.
> 
> INFP's are very withdrawn and adhere to their emotions in a much different fashion. (Fi vs Fe)
> 
> Their cognitive functions are opposite, so they are extremely different from any standpoint. Although, they might appear similar from a 3rd person perspective on the descriptions of the types, they aren't even remotely similar when considering how they actually work.


I'd be amused to see if you could tell me (INFP) and my friend (ENFJ) apart if we were interacting with the same group together. Kind of going beyond the textbook version to the real thing and seeing how it applies. It's not always so clear-cut.


----------

